# lateral/medial canthus ICD-10



## ashleydbeck1 (Nov 28, 2018)

With the new ICD-10 codes for 2019, we are now required to specify if a lesion is on the upper or lower eyelid.  I code for a lot of mohs surgeries on the eyelid and some fall on the 'lateral' or 'medial' canthus.  When asking the provider to specify if the lesion is on the upper or lower eyelid, they refuse, saying it is neither, it is the canthus.  While I do understand what they are saying, I am having a hard time deciding which dx code to use for these situations.  Would I use unspecified eyelid, code both upper and lower, or overlapping sites.  I think overlapping sites seems like the most logical.  Anyone with any additional information on this?

Thanks


----------



## dkissel (May 29, 2019)

Have you ever been given a clear answer on this? I code for plastic surgery and see procedures on the canthus now and again and I feel the dx is an issue also. 
Thanks.


----------



## ashleydbeck1 (May 30, 2019)

No, I never got a reply on this. My team and I decided to use overlapping sites just as we would if we were coding a spot that overlaps any other two areas. We have not had any issues with payment.


----------



## dkissel (May 31, 2019)

I've been doing the same, thank you.


----------

